# Help me ID this expansive bit



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

I know auger bits aren't as sexy as planes, but this is an old expansive bit. I've had it for a few years and I pull it out once a year or so to try and figure out who made it. I found a patent by C.L. Barnes in 1852 for a bit that looks a lot like this, but the only pic I found online showed two screws where this only has one. Also, mine has two initials that are hard to read but look a lot like E.B - and it's definitely not C.B. 

I put a shot of the front and back on one image - I've only got one of the tool. The only other mark besides the E.B. is 1-1/4, which is the max size hole it can cut. If you've got one, or seen one or know where a pic of an identical one is please let me now.
thanks
Joe


----------



## ebrown (Dec 26, 2018)

joesbucketorust said:


> I know auger bits aren't as sexy as planes, but this is an old expansive bit. I've had it for a few years and I pull it out once a year or so to try and figure out who made it. I found a patent by C.L. Barnes in 1852 for a bit that looks a lot like this, but the only pic I found online showed two screws where this only has one. Also, mine has two initials that are hard to read but look a lot like E.B - and it's definitely not C.B.
> 
> I put a shot of the front and back on one image - I've only got one of the tool. The only other mark besides the E.B. is 1-1/4, which is the max size hole it can cut. If you've got one, or seen one or know where a pic of an identical one is please let me now.
> thanks
> Joe


This expansive bit looks like a Boker from Germany. They came in several sizes.

[email protected]


----------

